# Mini birthing pen



## WhimsicalGoat (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, I am new here and I had a question about the birthing pen. We are getting a mini alpine and possibly a mini lamancha (or two mini alpines). Just waiting on them to be born so we can pick. I am trying to set everything up for them before they get here. I know we will not need it till next year but I am trying to make a birthing pen in my small shed. With the goat milking stand in there I only have an area of 6 1/2 feet by 3 1/2 feet left for the birthing pen. I plan to have late spring babies so they will only need to be in there for a few days. Is this big enough? I thought of using the whole shed but not sure how that would work with the goat stand in there. I will still need to milk one goat so I was thinking of just taking the mom out while I did that. Or maybe she would not mind the other goat in there since there will be a board rail fence between them. Thoughts? Thank you so much for any ideas and advice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would say that is too small for a doe and her babies. If you're only getting two and they get along ok, I'd say let them kid wherever. They need their exercise and are happier and less stressed if they can be out and roaming instead of cooped up in a small space.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree! Most of mine kid out and about.....I also kid in the spring. The only time I have them in a stall is when something is up......raining, mom just doesn't get it yet or even simply knowing she will go late at night and I don't really want to go searching for her. Even then when they get it together, rain stops, the next morning they get booted out.
But for size though I would think that small would be ok for one goat to kid in, but also just in a jam, not for a long time. I have boers and their stall is 4X8 and if they have to stay In there longer then half a day or so I try to open it up so they get 20X4 do they can move around more


----------



## WhimsicalGoat (Feb 10, 2017)

ok, thanks. What I read was a lot of people did 4 x 8 but I thought it might be ok because she is a mini. I live in town so I have limited space, if I remember correctly it is about 25 x 50 but also has the shed in it. I will have three goats in there. The two mini does and a weather to keep one of them company while the other goes to get bred. I will just keep the whole shed as a back-up in case I need it but plan to let her just deliver out with the other two. Thanks so much!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Kind of off topic--but if you're only getting the wether to keep one doe happy while the other is away, why not just take both does instead? We always did, so neither doe would have to be by herself. The companion did generally have to wait in the van when we got to the buck's farm.


----------



## WhimsicalGoat (Feb 10, 2017)

I was wanting to stagger the breedings so that we would always have milk. I know you are supposed to stop milking two months before they deliver and I did not want to be without milk for those two months.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So their entire space will only be 25x50? What is the size of their shelter?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 4 goats and NO kidding stall. We don't have a "barn". The girls have a single room shed I can close them all in. usually if one goes into labor we shoo everyone else over into the kid pen just to keep them out of the way. That, or we just close the laboring doe inside the shed with us and only close the bottom half of the split door. 

However, having said that, I wish we DID have a kidding pen. If I made one I'd probably want it the size of the stall the does share - about 4x8. But have 2 goofy LaManchas and 2 bossy Nigerians. With minis only you could probably go smaller. I have a friend with champion Nigerians and her kidding pens are maybe 4x5.


----------



## WhimsicalGoat (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. The size of the shed is 6 1/2 by 8, give or take. It has a covered porch and they have an extra size dog igloo. I was only going to use the shed for the milking stand and as a birthing area. From what everyone has said I will just leave it one big room. If it is needed I will throw some straw down, otherwise I will just let her deliver in the pen. The smaller pen size was one reason I wanted to go with mini goats instead of full size breeds.


----------

